# Introducing Noisy Le-Grand, The Tube City



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 15, 2022)

I am very excited! I think I may have stumbled upon something big in the city of Noisy-Le-Grand in France.
I was led here by one interesting building that I didn't know existed and then soon found myself running around town on Google Maps. I was looking for evidence of something that occurred to me. Now I have tons and I want to share. Please add any and all info you have on this topic and leave a comment!

It is my contention that Noisy-Le-Grand played host to a gargantuan infrastructure, and that it was a hub of Pneumatic Tube Travel! I don't know how else to get the discovery across other than the way I found this place and the google maps search I went on. This is my first big thread so pointers for future posts are appreciated. Now to begin,

A lot of us have seen these kinds of depictions in our research. If not, showing them I think a good starting point either way:








The mainstream narrative, as far as I know calls these drawings fantasy and/or ideas to be tried. Science fiction really. I first learned about this form of travel involving vacuum powered tubes and a perfectly fitting car from a book. That was the first time I had seen such believable looking images. I believe I probably heard or saw them before in science fiction illustrations. It is weird how their control of the imagination works. Anyway I never was very interested in the more vehicular research of the old world. I was just looking at buildings.




Now in this case, it involves both architecture and travel. The tubes here are shown below ground. I believe I have found the remnants of architecture that these above-ground systems were installed in. This discovery, I believe leads to others as the same architect credited with the buildings in France is also credited with others sharing the same distinctive shapes and husk.

The building I started with on accident was the Palais d'Abraxas (Palace of Abraxas)



Have you seen The Hunger Games' final movie? This building has its own scene. Maybe you remember it.










Do you see tubes yet? I didn't. Lets continue.

I came here to marvel at the mystery and beauty of this place. I immediately remembered it from the movie. Its the scene where the black ooze comes and all the entrances closed. An interesting take on the feeling I imagine this place invokes if you stand in it. I found myself feeling as though we (the researchers) were missing parts. It feels arbitrary. The archway seems important in some way, but seems out of place and why style the rooms like this?

Perhaps the wildest narrative point, that I don't yet know how to refute, is that this thing was built in 1982! I doubt that. Notice the very strange terracing of grass. The whole thing looks like a husk to me. The question then was, a husk for what?

So I did some Google Map explorer work and looked around the building itself and the surrounding area of Noisy-Le-Grand. I was simply curious if I could find anything interesting. Now I think I know what was and the truth is staggering to me. Its very sad and very exciting as all this info is.



The aerial view is where I started and I honestly could explore this little place all day. The system is seen everywhere. I first came across these things, looking like spines of giant snakes. These are the two weird owl looking things outside of the Hunger Games place.






​At this point I still didn't have a hypothesis for what I was looking at. Then I saw stuff like this and I sat a little closer and focused:





My thought was, "Is this a frame for a tube?" It is just that obvious given the rest of what I saw. And almost as soon as I thought this first thought, The Hunger games Place returned to my mind. So I went back, looking for evidence of tubes.



And now I believe that this place was a station. This is one of three I eventually would name as such, that I have found in Noisy Le Grand. They are all named something else but they are still unmistakable in my view. You tell me:




​The white Gazebo looking thing is inside the building. I think this place is telling us what it was. Notice the chutes. Were there tubes here showing a demo? IDK
I then started seeing the system everywhere, and I will just dump some pictures from around town. Go looking yourself. I will end with the Trump Card. You'll be a believer. 
I will continue in {Part 2} as my pic limit ran out. Thank you, Peace, Love, Understanding. 
~Zack G.


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 15, 2022)

Welcome back. This is a continuation of Introducing Noisy Le-Grand, The Tube City {Part 1}

As mentioned before here are more examples of what I believe to be the ruins of pneumatic tube travel infrastructure found in Noisy-Le-Grand, France:

















In the above pictures we see many instances of huge circles and holes in buildings, in addition toa man standing over one that was blacktopped over. Note that big square hole in the building beside what looks like a metal scaffolding, turned to apartment balconies. And you can really see how this was all repurposed. I imagine these people find this pattern strange. Maybe not. Best place to hide something is right under your nose.




Are we and this shopping cart inside the chute? I am not sure what these structures are, but they're seen around town as well. As well as this blue color, as we will see in the posts and mosaics around.
One special feature I found often was similar to what is seen here, empty chutes:





At some point in my travels I navigated through an archway and suddenly found myself here:


​




And this is part 1 of the Trump card. I will show you the other part soon. This I believe to be a boarding station and I will use this side by side to convince:​


 



Do these look like entrances? The second pic is a pneumatic tube array in a mail depot.

​
This one even has steps:





Now they are cheap looking apartments. When I found the next part, The Trump Card, my jaw hit the floor. Do yourself a favor and visit the street view link HERE and look around you. I urge you to do this because I want you to see how perfectly mirrored these two marvels of the old world were. I will tell you right now the 7 wonders list needs to be updated!

The Arenes De Picasso


 

​Glorious.
And what could this be other than a great confluence of these pneumatic tubes?




They connected these two monumental honeycombs maybe. Did they speed up here? IDK. This is something really futuristic to me. What were these people like, zipping through these tubes around France?
​The evidence is all around town. If this is true, I am not sure I have seen anything like it. Maybe someone else has...

Part 3 will return to the Palais D'Abraxas and explore what appears to be the patron deity of this town. 




Abraxas.
And he fits as well!

We will also meet the fake architect, Ricardo Bofill. who was placed as a historical placeholder and did NOT design this, and has some other tubular structures that need a look. 



This is a 3 part thread
Part 1
Part 2
Part 3

Peace, Love, Understanding,
~Zack G.
[Part 3]

I would like to add these pictures as well from around Noisy-Le-Grand K Station. 
This area is I think off limits and it is very difficult to see on the roof of the station. There is no street view. One day hopefully I can go here and this won't be gone. I could spend a week wandering this city that looks like it had a hamster cage with tubes going everywhere!

They seemed to use a sapphire blue mosaic tile in this area and a red brick shown below. There are several blue metal structures coming up out of the ground and roof.
















​I am assuming all of this blue stuff is original. It certainly looks old. All this gear-looking cement work with blue mosaic tiles all over it is fascinating. Now look up on the roof...







​Big cement holes up here with mosaics. Here is more mosaics and metal from around here:










​


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 15, 2022)

Honestly, it all looks pretty modern to me, so I looked it up and the building is from 1978 - Les Espaces d'Abraxas - Wikipedia

Most of it is cheap, "post-modernist" concrete. There's some connection to the architecture of antiquity, but the proportions are way off. It's a cheap imitate.

Let's not get lost in speculation without evidence. I don't see anything that suggests buried history. Maybe some hidden symbolism, but that's all. 120 years ago, they probably faked the dates on many buildings, but inventing the construction of a building from 1978 is another story.

The only buildings that I consider are buildings with a true "neo-classical" architecture style of the Gilded Age. 

Even the fascist architecture by Mussolini is clearly a cheap copy of the originals, like the Central Station in Milan.


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 16, 2022)

dreamtime said:


> Honestly, it all looks pretty modern to me, so I looked it up and the building is from 1978 - Les Espaces d'Abraxas - Wikipedia
> 
> Most of it is cheap, "post-modernist" concrete. There's some connection to the architecture of antiquity, but the proportions are way off. It's a cheap imitate.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the insight. I maybe got too excited, but the circles everywhere had me interested. What do you make of the Arena De Picasso?
And IDK if I trust that Wikipedia Article. Very short and vague.


dreamtime said:


> Honestly, it all looks pretty modern to me, so I looked it up and the building is from 1978 - Les Espaces d'Abraxas - Wikipedia
> 
> Most of it is cheap, "post-modernist" concrete. There's some connection to the architecture of antiquity, but the proportions are way off. It's a cheap imitate.
> 
> ...


I also saw the date in France as being a problem with the theory, but There is the Ryugyong Hotel claiming a construction start in 1987. I have seen a lot of questionable material on that building. Given, that is in a much more isolated society. Can this really be what they claim it is in their narrative? A housing project?


----------



## dreamtime (Nov 16, 2022)

trnlfrdm88 said:


> Thank you for the insight. I maybe got too excited, but the circles everywhere had me interested. What do you make of the Arena De Picasso?
> And IDK if I trust that Wikipedia Article. Very short and vague.



I don't trust the article per se, but the entire context shows that it's obviously a modern building on first sight. So if you think it's a very old building from a previous civilization, then we would need some facts that support this idea.

I agree that the symbolism is unusual, and interesting. But there doesn't seem to be a function associated with this building, including the Arena de Picasso.

You can see that it's modern concrete just by looking at it.

Others may disagree with me, and it's always valuable to collect data and brainstorm. Theoretically, everything is possible.

If a building shows obvious old-world symbolism, and there are also signs of a function, then I would look into it's history more carefully. But modern architecture style is always a big red flag, especially when it looks modern in every aspect.

For example, the Central Station in Milan matches the old style on first glance and only by looking deeper into it one can see differences, so in this case one could argue that it was a building that was repurposed and remodeled.



trnlfrdm88 said:


> I also saw the date in France as being a problem with the theory, but There is the Ryugyong Hotel claiming a construction start in 1987. I have seen a lot of questionable material on that building. Given, that is in a much more isolated society. Can this really be what they claim it is in their narrative? A housing project?



We have a thread on this hotel: I have a question about the Ryugyong Hotel  "Hotel of Doom"  N Korea and JonLevi has made a video about it.

But fwiw, in this case I also don't believe it's an old building. It was just an attempt by North Korea to create a symbol of power, to suppress the citizens. 

The mudflood photo appears to be fake.

The architecture style does not match anything we know about the old-world style architecture. It's modern concrete with small windows. The old photos do not show a finished building, it's just the concrete sceleton.

JonLevi has a template which he just lays over any strange building he sees, it seems. If there are no construction images available with a web search, this does not mean that there are none.

I mean this is North Korea, and they may have their own private archives. It's not a surprise to me that official photos from North Korea are not available on the Western Internet. There are a couple low-resolution photos, though.


----------



## Udjat (Nov 19, 2022)

I would just like to invite you to know that there was a system like that in New York I believe and they say that these underground pneumatic tubes were going to be used to "deliver mail".  Each cart could supposedly hold up to like 400 pounds also.  They say they could not use them with humans because of the lack of oxygen.  Hmmm......  Hope this helped.  Good luck on your search.

 I wonder where else they might be located?


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 20, 2022)

Another thing they say is that a millionaire built them in secret under the ground. He wanted to prove it could work so he did it without permission. It's also shown in Ghostbusters 2. 






trnlfrdm88 said:


> Another thing they say is that a millionaire built them in secret under the ground. He wanted to prove it could work so he did it without permission. It's also shown in Ghostbusters 2.


The narrative is working overtime on this one to hide the existence of such infrastructure.


----------



## no_chill (Nov 23, 2022)

What would be the improvement from a regular train system on rails, or what would make this method of public transport better than rails?  

The lack of oxygen/ air part is an important detail. You could just flood the cabins with oxygen but this seems rather too overengineered for a simple public transport system that is inner city. I could imagine the speeds are much higher but then it would make sense for them to be in the rural areas.

Interesting concept but looks like a dead end.


----------



## trnlfrdm88 (Nov 29, 2022)

no_chill said:


> What would be the improvement from a regular train system on rails, or what would make this method of public transport better than rails?
> 
> The lack of oxygen/ air part is an important detail. You could just flood the cabins with oxygen but this seems rather too overengineered for a simple public transport system that is inner city. I could imagine the speeds are much higher but then it would make sense for them to be in the rural areas.
> 
> Interesting concept but looks like a dead end.


You wish.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 23, 2022)

SH Archive - Hyperloop pneumatic subway existed in the 19th century


----------

